
Smart Fingers Turn Your Hands into Rulers - georgecmu
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/09/smart-fingers-turn-your-hands-into-rulers/
======
wazoox
This is almost it. They missed it, by just a little. There is no way you'll
persuade people to use these weird things. However, disguised as a pair of
rings and a a wristwatch, I'd want!

------
Jun8
What's the technology behind the measurement? It would be nice to duplicate it
using two cellphones.

------
nimai
I thought "smart fingers" would be another "measure your own hands" hack,
perhaps with improvements and tips of some sort.

Who exactly would buy these things? They're clearly not designed as a
precision measuring tool, but how often do casual users need to measure
things? Enough to give up a socket or two to the wall-wart this thing will
require?

------
kenthorvath
My hands are already rulers:

Distance from tip of thumb to tip of pinky = 9 inches when fully spread.

Distance from base of thumb to tip of index finger = 6 inches when thumb is at
right angle. Combine two hands to measure a foot.

Max spread between second and third fingers = 3 inches.

